# Merry Christmas Everyone



## woodchucker (Dec 23, 2017)

My son just arrived home, and it's starting to feel a lot like Christmas.
Wishing you and yours, a Merry Christmas.
To those in trouble,or  having health issues, I am especially hopeful that things get better for you.


----------



## tweinke (Dec 23, 2017)

As Jeff said above and may the holidays bring joy to all.


----------



## thomas s (Dec 23, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## kvt (Dec 23, 2017)

Merry Christmas all, and hop you get plenty of tools and stuff ( or you got yourself something good)


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 23, 2017)

Santa please put some Widia titanium nitride coated taps in my stocking
Mark
ps and a new soldering station


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Z2V (Dec 23, 2017)

To Merry Christmas I’ll add safe traveling to those of you that will be on the road celebrating the holidays with family and friends.


----------



## utterstan (Dec 23, 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 24, 2017)

I would like to extend my wishes for a Merry Christmas to all of you.


----------



## ch2co (Dec 24, 2017)

A safe and joyous Christmas to all.  

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## 34_40 (Dec 24, 2017)

And a Merry Christmas to all our members and their families.


----------



## RandyM (Dec 24, 2017)

Have the Merriest of Christmas' and Happiest of New Year's.

I hope you all get the best present of all, ......................... more shop time.


----------



## Firestopper (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all you HM brethren.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Dec 24, 2017)

_ Humbug>>>>>>>>Y'all know I'm just kidding...***G***
 Gather your friends and family around you and celebrate...if you ain't got that you got us ..._


----------



## Billh50 (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas Everyone !


----------



## Joe in Oz (Dec 24, 2017)

All my best wishes for you all for Christmas - or whatever you celebrate this time of year, and an eventful and enjoyable 2018!
​


----------



## core-oil (Dec 24, 2017)

Blessed Christmas to all & a prosperous New Year


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all who celebrate!


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all here on the forums!

The wife and I are headed up to Glendale, AZ to my sons house this afternoon to spend Christmas with him and his family.


----------



## francist (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, and good fortunes for the New Year!

-frank


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 24, 2017)

Ain't nothing merry anymore , but I do wish EVERYONE A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR.


----------



## petcnc (Dec 24, 2017)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE


----------



## cathead (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## savarin (Dec 24, 2017)

Yippee! its here.
Merry Christmas to all you and yours and may you all have an absolutely awesome time.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 25, 2017)

Marry Christmas to all chipmakers,children of God and even all who don't believe that Jesus is our Lord and saviour,Jesus loves you too.Love each other and the world would be a better place. HO HO HO


----------



## higgite (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas!! Wishing you all a safe and happy holiday!

Tom


----------



## rwm (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas from the CLT!




Robert


----------



## Chip Hacket (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas to you guys.  I hope you all have a wonderful day!!

--Chip


----------



## HBilly1022 (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all the members of the internets "friendliest hobby machining site" and their families.


----------

